# Which new Bo?



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you could choose a new bow, what would it be? I am looking at the elite 35 as well as the Obsession Evolution...thoughts/reviews?


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

"Bow"......sorry.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't know much about the Obsession line of bows but if I were in the market I'd sure take a hard look at the Bowtech Experience and Insanity bows.

Just read about the Obsession Evolution and it looks like a great bow. Main thing is to get whichever bow you shoot well.

TH


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

the insanity is fast but the experience is smooth and almost as fast. i love my insanity though. 70# 28" draw length and it chunks 400 gr hunting arrows at 320 fps. but you better have near perfect form to shoot the insanity. id recomment the experience first.


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been shooting a matthews q2 for the past three years and have enjoyed it...not a speed freak, but would like something faster and just as quiet.


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not sure how good my form is...I hit where I'm aiming with the Q2 but have read that it is a "forgiving" bow.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

go with the experience then. super smooth and forgiving. they named that bow right.


----------



## TENRMORE (Apr 10, 2011)

I've always been a Mathews guy but just bought the Elite 35. It's let off is incredible, I have been shooting bows for 25 years and this is one of my favorites. I'm going to also buy the Elite 32. You can pick one up used for a good price on Archerytalk


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I buy a new bow every year, I love new technology.

My recommendation is to find a good shop and shoot a few brands . . . . Your bow will find you.

when the cam.5's came out i shot hoyt and loved em . . . . then the binary cams from bowtech and shot a half a dozen of those. Right now as i get older my shoulder likes the smoother roll and draw of a mathews. I've also found fast does nothing. you can kill a deer dead as a door nail with 260-270 fps just as good as a bow shooting 290 and for me the draw cycle is the winner.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> you can kill a deer dead as a door nail with 260-270 fps just as good as a bow shooting 290 and for me the draw cycle is the winner.


Exactly right. Don't get caught up in the speed trap like a lot of people are; speed is the last thing to consider when buying a bow.

TH


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got the Mathews Z7 Tactical Extreme, I'd recommend a Mathews, go with the best forget the rest. You will have it for life spend a little extra and get something you are proud of, it will boost confidence the most important hunting tool. Regardless of what you are doing in life, mental mind set is the most critical tool in the arsenal.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought the Elite Energy 32 and love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

While the Elite's are not as fast as other bows, they are smooth as butter and ultra accurate and quiet. If you like Matthews bows, you'll low Elite bows. They are forgiving and you'll be Robin Hooding arrows in no time.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

CREED hands down!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Picked this up today
Smoothest, quietest bow I've ever seen


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice! I shot the NoCam recently and that will be my next bow! Bad to the bone...


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

artofficial said:


> Picked this up today
> Smoothest, quietest bow I've ever seen
> 
> 
> ...


stone tactical for me!

The creed is one of the Mathews bows I liked the least in the last six cycles.


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

How do yall feel about Mission bows? Trying to decide what to buy for me and my daughter. I probably just need to go to an archery shop and shoot some.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

IMO; can't beat the Mission for the price. Me and my daughter both shoot one....



JUST 1 MORE said:


> How do yall feel about Mission bows? Trying to decide what to buy for me and my daughter. I probably just need to go to an archery shop and shoot some.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the obesity and Mathews switchback LD. X2 what trout hunter said...go for quiet VA speed. Remember the more speed you get out of bow, noiser it becomes. Most people relate deer jumping the string of the biw, but fact they are jumping the sound of the bow makes after released . My bows shoot 290-obession and 315 Mathews smooth draw answer quite. Deer only reaction is after pass thru
Don't get caught up in speed trap. With this said, get what you can draw smooth and shoot


----------



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

I went and shot some mission yesterday, then shot the no cam. The mission is very good for the price, but it has nothing on the no cam. I'm not saying don't buy the mission, but if you go don't shoot the no cam or you will not like the mission anymore lol.


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Patwilson, Which Mission bow does your daughter shoot? My daughter is 11 years old.
Thanks.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

just bought a ob fusion 6 / spec ops.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Mission Craze. Very adjustable...



JUST 1 MORE said:


> Patwilson, Which Mission bow does your daughter shoot? My daughter is 11 years old.
> Thanks.


----------

